# SureFire M3 or M3T ?



## Freyth (May 17, 2007)

Hi,

Decided to buy the M3 but undecided whether to get the M3 or the M3T. The Turbo head is used for a longer range illumination am I right? If thats the case, would it be better for me to purchase the M3 and the KT4-HA, it would be the same as the M3T right?

What kind of lithium batteries will fit the M3/T body with the MN10/MN11 assembly and the MN15/MN16 assembly without blowing the lamp?

How does a crenelated bezel affect the light?


----------



## Size15's (May 17, 2007)

The TurboHead produces a far more intense beam better suited for illuminating targets further away.

The KT4 TurboHead Kit features the MN15 & MN16 Lamp Assemblies and replaces the stock M3 bezel (& it's lamps) converting it from an M3 into an M3T.

Both the standard bezel (& TurboHead) feature gentle scallops.
The "-CB" Crenelated Bezel (aka "Strike Bezel") features far more aggressive crenelations. The edge of the beam is defined by these crenelations but in my experience it is only really obvious in use when you're hunting white walls at close range.

I personally prefer the standard [scalloped] bezel compared to the Crenelated Bezel.

There are two main routes to having the ability to switch between the standard M3 and the M3T.

1) 
M3 ($249.95)
KT4 ($177.95)
$427.90

2) 
M3T ($307.95)
Z46 ($48.95) "M3" bezel
MN10 ($28.95) standard Lamp Assembly
MN11 ($29.95) High Output Lamp Assembly
$415.80

Obviously your CPF-supporting SureFire Dealer's prices may vary.
etc.

I hope this helps?

Al


----------



## Freyth (May 17, 2007)

Thanks, helped a lot. Although, a standard M3/T come with gentle scallops? Does the M6 Guardian also comes with gentle scallops?


----------



## Strauss (May 17, 2007)

Size15's said:


> I hope this helps?
> 
> Al


 
You are the Surefire Master! :bow:


----------



## mdocod (May 17, 2007)

whichever you go with, you should get a leefbody for it so you can power up the MN11 or MN16 on Li-Ion.


----------



## Telkin (May 17, 2007)

M3T for sure over the M3. The Turbohead makes all the difference, beam is tighter and even though it's the same light output the hotspot is a lot hotter and tighter which gives you a very satisfying feeling. 

Unless space is really important to you that you want a smaller bezel or you like a floodier light, go with the M3T, when you see it on Li-Ion from mdocod's recommendation you'll instantly understand.


----------



## Freyth (May 17, 2007)

Will the LeefBody C Tail M Head 2x18650 Battery or 4x123 Battery HA III Natural, work on both the MN11 or MN16?

If I'm getting the Leef Body, wouldn't it better for me to get the conversion kit and the tail cap only?


----------



## Size15's (May 17, 2007)

Freyth said:


> Thanks, helped a lot. Although, a standard M3/T come with gentle scallops? Does the M6 Guardian also comes with gentle scallops?



The _standard_ "M3" bezel and Millennium TurboHead bezel have gentle scallops. This is current.

The "-CB" versions have the Crenelated Strike Bezel.

Note that for a while in the past there was no scalloped version and the Crenelated Bezel was the standard. This followed on from the plain version which a black plastic retaining ring. Prior to that the bezels featured push-in snap-fit Lexan windows rather than the current tempered Pyrex windows.

The Millennium TurboHead is used by the M3T, M4 & M6 along with the various M900AB, M500AB, M97 & M98 WeaponLights.
(The KT4 TurboHead Kit features the Millennium TurboHead)


----------



## BD457 (May 17, 2007)

Freyth said:


> Thanks, helped a lot. Although, a standard M3/T come with gentle scallops? Does the M6 Guardian also comes with gentle scallops?


 
Yes it does. It also comes in flat and "CB"

I wrestled with the same thing you did (M3? M3T? M4? M6?  )

I ended up getting the best deal I could find on the M3 and then found a turbo head on EBay, *THEN* I ordered a 1 cell extender from Lighthound along with the M4 bulbs. SOoo........Now I have an M3, M3T, M4, *AND* a lighter wallet to boot.  Did I mention I had to purchase an M6 also just to see how they compared? It'll probably up for sale soon, Nice light, but.........


----------



## mdocod (May 17, 2007)

> If I'm getting the Leef Body, wouldn't it better for me to get the conversion kit and the tail cap only?



yep. that would be perfect..

You can go with either the 2x18500 body or the 2x18650 body. The 2x18650 will let you run the MN16 for about 40 minutes, where the 2x18500 body will run about 25 minutes. But the MN11/MN16 lamps are WAY brighter on li-ion than on CR123As


----------



## SCblur (May 17, 2007)

Freyth, I just got a Leef 2x18650 for my M3, I took lots of pictures and beamshots. The 2x18650s run the MN11 brighter than 3xcr123s and as mdocod said, it runs for 40 minutes.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/164504


----------



## Size15's (May 17, 2007)

BD457 said:


> Yes it does. It also comes in flat and "CB"


Note that the 'flat' (or plain) version with the black plastic retaining ring has been superceded by the current standard scalloped version.



BD457 said:


> I wrestled with the same thing you did (M3? M3T? M4? M6?  )


It's complicated I think...
If you go by TV shows then the M4 gets used the most.
If you go by movies then the M6 gets used the most.

I started off with the 12PM and I fed it often so for me, the MN16 was the only really enjoyable lamp for the M3T. Compared to the 12PM (& M4) the M3T is surprisingly compact (seems like the M4's extra inch makes all the difference)
However, the M3T's MN16 is no substitute for the M6. The M6 is hefty and heavier than the M3T but still compact.
I've always found the M4's beams to be lacking compared to the M6 in terms of brilliance. The M4 is fine in use but for fun it has to be the M6. 

And then there is the M3. For a long time I didn't have an M3 bezel so I wasn't able to experience it. As a three-SF123A flashlight it is quite large - both longer and wider diameter than the C3/9P etc. However, when I finally got an M3 I realised that the increased size over the 'standard 9V flashlights' was so worth it. People who play with the M3 find the squashed beam shape of the standard MN10 lamp annoying. However, users find that the M3's improved ability to illuminate is far more important. People who play with the M3 like the MN11. I do and I do. It's a joy. The P91 lamp is outclassed for certain.

I have all sorts of SureFires. The M3, M3T and M6 are especially impressive.
When people talk about LED's replacing incandescents I consider the tipping points to be the M3, M3T and M6. More specifically I refer to the High Output Lamp Assemblies. Nothing LED comes close at the moment.

I support the desire to get both the M3 and M3T by being able to swap the bezels. If I has to start from scratch I would get an M3, M6 and an MN16 lamp to use in the TurboHead (from the M6) on the M3's body.

Al


----------



## SCblur (May 17, 2007)

Size15's said:


> If I has to start from scratch...


LOL, that would be a dark day for you, wouldn't it? (no pun intended)


----------



## nobody (May 17, 2007)

+1 and +1 to what both *mdocod* and *SCblur* are recommending. After reading SCblur's excellent detailed writeup of his Leef 2x18650 body with M3 head as well as studying mdocod's excellent detailed li-ion compilations, I knew I'd have to try it. The MN11 and MN16 are both ridiculously bright now. Kind of like a regulated incand with near-white output for almost the whole runtime. To me, it's well worth replacing lamps more often to have this kind of power in such a fairly small package.


----------

